# Cabelas sausage stuffer



## skhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Is anyone using the new stuffer with the motor? Does it work well for making snak stix. I am thinking of buying one but am a little leary about how well it will work for 19mm casings.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got mine..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114916/whooo-hoooo-christmas-came-early

Boykjo has one and loves it.

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it in action Craig!


----------

